# embryo grading



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

I was just wondering what a grade one minus embryo is.  I have today had two embryos transferred - FET natural cycle - an 8 cell grade one minus and a 7 cell grade one minus - both day 3.  And I didnt manage to find out what the minus bit means.  

Thank you !.

Jessieb


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

jessieb said:


> I was just wondering what a grade one minus embryo is. I have today had two embryos transferred - FET natural cycle - an 8 cell grade one minus and a 7 cell grade one minus - both day 3. And I didnt manage to find out what the minus bit means.
> 
> Thank you !.
> 
> Jessieb


Hello Jessieb,

Im sorry i cant help you with this one - there are lots of different grading systems in use and i am not familiar with that one. But often the cell number is more of a focus and they are nice numbers.

Best wishes


----------

